#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Are there any helping entities not dangerous to invoke?

## archangelus

hello

I wonder if ALL kind of invocations made with the purpose of not causing damage to others but only help you and provide wealth are risky or not. Could any benefic entity be created or invoked in a safe way, for example an angel or the intelligence of a planet, some ancient God/Godness, or some dead person?

Thanks

----------


## chickenrice

Hello. Im only new to this but I believe there is always risk of invoking the wrong entity. Unless you are experienced and know how to do rituals and invokations the right way.
I always wanted to talk to invoke my brothers spirit, but i know there are other spirits dwelling that could trick me.

im not saying you cant do it, but you need the knowledge first. 
I would recommend you trying some smaller rituals first like the protection kind. I dont know of many yet but you can do some research. Be careful and safe

----------


## chestermccoy

If the magicians of old are to be believed, there are no entities one could summon that are danger-less. I feel that this is because most rituals of summoning involve forcing the spirit to act against its will, which would naturally put the magician at risk. Local tree spirits and nature spirits are a favorite of Wiccans and practitioners of folk magick, as they may be easily petitioned, and if one is not forcing one's will, the risk is minimal. However, if you wish for more potent results, the risk is something you must take. If say, the wealth you desire is more than enough to buy you an ice-cream cone, you might want to try a bit heavier spirit. If you follow the guidelines of the grimoirs, however, you can be confident of your personal safety. Just remember to memorize all of the exorcisms before you begin, and you should do fine. As long as you don't go cutting corners with the ritual, that is.

----------


## Cartoon Character

It really, REALLY helps to have established good rapport with the particular spirit or spirits you want to invoke. Even if one has a good relationship, however, things can still go haywire. Protective measures should be a given, even with "friendly", "benevolent", or otherwise familiar spirits/deities. I have worked with the Daoist War God for many years in one way or another, and I have a very good and personal relationship with him. However, I have heard accounts of those invoking Lord Guan Di meeting with untimely and unpleasant endings. Cold, callous, cruel, and possessing an unbelievable strength, rage and blood lust are some ways in which he is described in these instances. Some accounts tell of his fury and the slaughter of several innocent bystanders, all because he became enraged and they happened to be in his vicinity. These stories do not come from "dabblers" or disrespectful types, but from full-blown Daoist priests living in mountain monasteries in China. These people would have been less fearful in summoning scores of demons than the God of War, as the demons would have been easier to deal with and far less destructive. General Guan is one of my patron deities, and I have never personally seen this aspect of him. That being said, I am humble and have the utmost respect and reverence for him and his position, and I do NOT attempt to tell him what to do. I listen to him, follow and thank him for his guidance and protection, and am always respectful. When I have formally invoked him, I usually don't remember much besides the residual feeling of invincibility and a general disinterest in most mundane affairs. Point is, communicate with them, but always be sincere and somewhat careful. It may be beneficial to "talk" with them informally before attempting an invocation. Light a candle, offer some incense, wine, water, or whatever for them, and just ask to speak with them. If they communicate, you can ask them how they wish to be addressed and treated. Do some research on any particular spirit or deity you'd like to contact, and learn all you can about them. The fact that you've put forth effort in doing it "right" will help show your sincerity and respect, and will likely do you more good in your dealings with them.

----------


## Astral Eye

Even a tree spirit can be dangerous if treated wrong. Ever had a tree fall n you?

Try Orobass. He is very truthful and forthcoming about what the consequences of what your asking of him before actually doing it. But start with something simple, like a sprite or elemental.

----------


## Lothfavnir

If you open the path between the worlds, then danger is looming. But, there are deities that can transcend these boundaries because it is their nature. So, there are ways of not invoking fully, but rather do ceremonies to worship the deities and supernatural beings. You give them something, it might be an offer or it might be your devotion. Then, you can get closer to what you seek. But, remember even the deities that claim they are good will demand something. And, they will punish if you try to cheat them.

----------


## Iza

> If you open the path between the worlds, then danger is looming. But, there are deities that can transcend these boundaries because it is their nature. So, there are ways of not invoking fully, but rather do ceremonies to worship the deities and supernatural beings. You give them something, it might be an offer or it might be your devotion. Then, you can get closer to what you seek. But, remember even the deities that claim they are good will demand something. And, they will punish if you try to cheat them.


hell yeah.

----------

